# New Brunswick Tax Sales - Any Tips



## Traciatim (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been watching tax sales in my area for a while and recently attended one of the auctions. I'm thinking of preparing to actually try my hand at finding a piece of land or a property this way. 

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the property tax sale process in New Brunswick, and what I need to do before the auction to know if it's a good buy or not when the price is announced?


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

I also wondered about this a while back (I'm in Quebec), and would be interested to hear other's experience in tax sales as well.

Is there any good deals at all? What sort of preparation must one do? Are the items on sale advertised beforehand so that buyers can make the appropriate verifications?


----------



## Traciatim (Apr 3, 2009)

For New Brunswick the Tax and Mortgage sales are listed in the Royal Gazette which is published every Wednesday and available here: 

http://www.gnb.ca/0062/gazette/index-e.asp

The April 14th edition had the last tax sale info. You essentially get a list of the Property Account Number, a one liner description of the property, and the current owners. From that you can look up the 2010 tax assessment on the service New Brunswick website.

I'm pretty sure if you visit a Service New Brunswick center they can also get you details on the property. 

That's about where my experience stops, other than going to an auction to see how it worked. It was completely unorganized, just a bunch of people in the main waiting area at the local SNB center where they read out the property and then asked if people wanted to bid, if no one did a person representing the province placed the minimum bid. 

The minimum amounts asked seems to have no corralation to the amount of taxes for a year or even two of past due taxes. I still have yet to figure out where the number comes from to start the bidding. 

I also don't know what exactly the tax deed entitles you to and what happens if there are other claims to the property (like say, a mortgage) and how that works at all. I was really hoping someone out there would be able to help out and fill in the missing parts.


----------

